# Siege Super X3 Mill mods



## geoffh (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi All,
I have acquired one of these mills via father Christmas, and very pleased I am with it all but for 2 points.
1) The Z axis requires a lot of manual turning to raise and lower the head and it seems to me that to motorise the Z axis would be a very beneficial improvement. Does anybody know of a kit or someone who has done this conversion and would be prepared to help me?
2) The table cross travel is proving difficult to adjust to point of no play without sticking, it seems the vee grove on the carriage may not be parallel. Has anyone else experienced this?
Cheers Geoff


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 6, 2009)

I built this counterweight system for my X3 which _greatly_ reduces the effort needed to raise & lower the head. I also chucked a 14mm socket in an old Makita cordless drill and use it to spin the Z handle to quickly raise & lower the head. Much easier on the shoulder!


----------



## geoffh (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Dickeybird,
Thanks for the reply. 
An ingenious solution. I was hoping someone in the forum had done this mod with a stepper motor and controller, similar to the one done for the x travel. Did you have trouble adjusting the y axis gib strips to give you a smooth movement with no stcking or play.
Regards Geoff


----------



## Cedge (Feb 6, 2009)

Geoff
I have not had the problem with the Y axis. In fact the only minor lash problem here is with my X axis. Both have split nuts on the lead screws with adjustments, but they are difficult to reach without removing the table. 

Here is one man's solution to motorizing the Z axis along with a couple of other mods he's come up with.

*http://www.viddler.com/explore/rashid11/videos/4/*

Steve


----------



## geoffh (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the reply. A very useful and helpful video. I have just started my Hobie and there is so much to learn. He is on the right lines with respect to what I want to do with the Z axis and given me some ideas. I would like to do something with more control hence the stepper motor and controller approach (I have no experience). I know I can get stepper motors off the shelf but getting a ready made controller or the plans to build one is my problem. Any ideas.
Thanks again.
Geoff
By the what I have been very carefully dressing the Y axis vee groove on the carrage and have improved the situation somewhat.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Geoff

Take a look here at my post re motorised mill.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3069.0

You will have to direct any technical questions to my mate Julian, he designed and built the controller for me.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## geoffh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Rich,
Thanks for the reply. This is precisely what I am looking for but modified to suit the Z axis. How do I contact Julian and would he sell me the circuit diagram + parts info?
Cheers Geoff


----------



## firebird (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Geoff

Post the question in the motorised mill topic or send him a pm. Be patient for a reply though he works long shifts.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 7, 2012)

I recall seeing a simple but effective method of locking the spline shaft when changing collets..I have skinned too many knuckles using the 2 pin spanner that came with the Mill
does anyone have a solution that is simple??
Thanks
joebiplane


----------



## kd7fhg (Sep 8, 2012)

joebiplane said:


> I recall seeing a simple but effective method of locking the spline shaft when changing collets..I have skinned too many knuckles using the 2 pin spanner that came with the Mill
> does anyone have a solution that is simple??
> Thanks
> joebiplane


 
I just use a Adjustable Pin Spanner Wrench.  I just hook it on the splins and use a wrench to tighten or loosen the draw bar.  So far no damage to the splined shaft.


----------



## Rustkolector (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have had an X3 for about 7 years. Been a good little mill so far. The first and only thing I modified was a spindle locking device for changing tools. My locking device is simple. It is a brass plunger with a retracting spring and a mushroom head on the outside. It is located on the front of the top gear cover. By pressing on the mushroom button with the palm of your left hand, the plunger is jammed between two teeth of top spindle gear, and locks the spindle as long as pressure is firmly applied to the mushroom button. That leaves the right hand available for tightening or loosening the drawbar bolt. It has worked well for 7 years and doesn't harm the gear. It took me about an hour to complete once I found the right spring. 

I replaced one air spring. It lasted another year. I have done fine without the air spring. Just takes a little cranking and keeps my right arm in shape. Still less effort than my friend's Bridgeport. 

The only problem I am having now is a grabbing action on the ways when making fine movements. I ran out of the old way oil and the problem started after I began using a new way oil. Wish I could remember what the old oil brand was. 

Jeff


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeff,
Got a picture or sketch of your locking device...I have a lot of sore knuckles
Thaanks
Joebiplane


----------



## velocette (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi to all who post on "Siege Super X3 Mill mods"

  Can I add a small tip. Use "Cup Point" grub screws for gib adjustment and a "Ball Bearing" that is "Tapping Size" for the Gib Screw I.E 6 mm thread 5 mm ball bearing.

Also Use "Chainsaw Bar Oil" on Gibs it's cheap it's tacky and is used by lots of machinists.

See "Lucky Accident" posted in "Machine Modifications". 

Eric


----------



## Rustkolector (Sep 14, 2012)

Joebiplane,
Here are the only photo's I have of my X3 spindle locking modification. That's the underside of the gearbox top cover. The spindle projects out the top of the gearbox through the large hole shown. This spindle lock is quicker and easier to use that the lock on a Bridgeport spindle. 

Jeff


----------



## gregpriest (Sep 17, 2012)

The first thing I noticed when I started using my Grizzly G0619 (Sieg SX3) mill
was that it was awkward and time consuming changing tools with the supplied pin
spanner wrench. So I created a new tool called the Spindle Brake.

The Spindle Brake replaces the supplied pin spanner wrench and makes tool
changes quick, easy, and safe saving time and increasing productivity.

I enjoy using my Spindle Brake every day. Please go to www.PriestTools.com to
see and purchase the Spindle Brake.


----------

